# Weight obessed and your sight, rest, and quiver picks



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

I just purchase a new quality bow (Quest Primal) and now the work begins to get the correct compromise between weight, function, and cost for the accessories I will need. I hunt public land and have to walk a long way and weight matters when lugging in your bow, backpack, and treestand.

I started a thread on light quivers and got some great suggestions. It is amazing that most quivers that bill themselves as light don't mention their weight.

After a little research I came up with:

FUSE VENTURA LITE 3 ARROW Quiver 5.4 oz $60
Octane Bantamweight 4 Arrow Quiver 6.5 oz $90
Alpine Soft Loc 3 Arrow Quiver 8 oz $45
Ghost 5 Arrow Quiver 9 oz 100.00
Tightspot 5 Arrow Quiver 11.36 oz $130

I am leaning to the Bantamweight but cost is also an issue so the Soft Loc is right in there. If only the tightspot were a few ounces lighter and $60 cheaper. 

I also went to Bass pro today and was shocked by how heavy the spot hoggs are. Some of these were a pound by themselves. I don't have any weights to give you but I am looking at the Trophy Ridge Alpha V5 or V3 and they were verticle pin sights and light compared to the Axcels and Spot Hoggs. Close to the cobras I would say, but no weights were listed on the packages.

Regarding rests, I don't know: Ripcord, QAD Ultra rest Pro, Whisker Biscuit. I am prbably leaning to the QAD but I don't know which drop away works better or is lighter. The Biscuit may be the lightest. 

So if there are weight obessed people out there would do you use and what would you recommend (might not be the same based on cost or function)?

Thanks!

Pale


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

The Spot-Hogg Bulletproof is less weight than the other models and just as, or maybe more, rugged.
http://spot-hogg.com/products/bow_sights/bullet_proof/index.php
If you walk a long distance, I would think a full containment rest like the Biscuit could not be beat.
The 3 arrow Kwikee quiver is fairly lightweight and not expensive.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

Well my setup is a carbon express 4 arrow qiver it's really light also, a wb and a tr hitman 7pin micro adjust. I also use a bow jax X it stab. It's light and works better than alot of stabs at sound deading.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Thanks for the insight Money*

I appreciate your feed back.




d_money said:


> Well my setup is a carbon express 4 arrow qiver it's really light also, a wb and a tr hitman 7pin micro adjust. I also use a bow jax X it stab. It's light and works better than alot of stabs at sound deading.


----------



## GTinKY (Mar 2, 2010)

Carolina Archery foxfire sp site is aluminum made with 1 pin and weighs 2-3 ounces


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

Vista EZ-loader 2 piece quiver - 8 oz
Trophy Ridge Hitman 7 - ? ,, pretty light and I really like the sight
I didn't Look for light weight on the stab... 10" Fuse Axium - 8.5 oz 
Rip cord code red Rest


----------



## slagtown_dfa (Feb 5, 2010)

not really weight obsessed but i was like u in the fact i couldnt decide between the code red and the qad. i ended up going with the code red for the simple fact it has fewer moving parts and that is the only reason. yes it would be nice to have the qad breaking system for holding up the arrow on slow let downs but if it were to mess up my luck is it would be on the buck of a lifetime


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

So I start this thread. Get talked into a G5 Magloc Compact Quiver. $90 retail and wieghts over 12 oz with brackets. My whole setup now feels heavy to me. I will weigh the whole setup this weekend. I wish I would have got the Batum Quiver after all is said and done.


----------

